# Kimber Pepper Blaster?



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

Yall got any thoughts on this? It's kinda expensive for a disposable derringer. It's also relatively new to the market. Was thinking about gettin one for the gf, she's had some recent trouble with her ex so I'd like to be able to do somethin to help when I'm not around. She living in pcola and I in destin, ltr sucks...

Was thinkin this or lend her my p3at, but she being 19, couldn't legally carry it like me.

So y'all ever blow $50 and try one of these or get one for your wifey's or so?


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I got one for my wife. Paid big money for it and it sits on the shelf in the metal tin that it came in. 

I think you should definitely get her one...and get it from me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

bcp280z said:


> Yall got any thoughts on this? It's kinda expensive for a disposable derringer. It's also relatively new to the market. Was thinking about gettin one for the gf, she's had some recent trouble with her ex so I'd like to be able to do somethin to help when I'm not around. She living in pcola and I in destin, ltr sucks...
> 
> Was thinkin this or lend her my p3at, but she being 19, couldn't legally carry it like me.
> 
> So y'all ever blow $50 and try one of these or get one for your wifey's or so?


In AL, there are exceptions for a concealed carry permit for someone under 21 and over 18. The sheriff has to sign off on it, but check and see if FL has something like that. I have plenty of buddies that are cops and everytime they resort to pepper spray, they end up in a fight and the pepper spray right back on them. Apparently, meth heads aren't that affected by it. IMO, I would explore all options for a CCW before looking at those.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MrFish said:


> In AL, there are exceptions for a concealed carry permit for someone under 21 and over 18. The sheriff has to sign off on it, but check and see if FL has something like that. I have plenty of buddies that are cops and everytime they resort to pepper spray, they end up in a fight and the pepper spray right back on them. Apparently, meth heads aren't that affected by it. IMO, I would explore all options for a CCW before looking at those.


Nope must be 21 in FL. The pepper blaster does over come some of the training and ergonomic issues with pepper spray. It's also a good option for where you can't carry a firearm.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

A good old fashioned whistle followed by female screams of help is a pretty good deterrent in itself


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

In Florida you have to be 21 years old to obtain your CWP. However, you only have to be 18 years old to posses a handgun. She can legally carry a handgun in her vehicle, just as any one else can carry in their vehicle with out a CWP. So long as she meets the "securely encased and not readily accessible for immediate use" definitions.

Another option is to get her a taser. I don't mean the things that you buy at the flea market. I mean a real taser that fires the little darts and lights up her attacker for a full 30 seconds while she gets away.

http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2#features


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> A good old fashioned whistle followed by female screams of help is a pretty good deterrent in itself


Deterrence is useless unless it's backed by force.


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

I have one. My husband bought me one a couple of years ago. I like it (it did save me from being bitten by a dog) but I wish it was a stream or more of a traditional spray one, because I never felt very secure knowing I only had two chances of fending off an unwanted animal/human. When you're in a panicked situation, your aim isn't always going to be good, and with this kimber you only have 2 chances of hitting your target. (TheMech's wife)


----------



## bcp280z (Mar 29, 2011)

Ha, thanks for the responses, I think the crap's settled at the moment but I also think it's still a good idea for a gift anyway. I may take ya up on that offer sometime soon Toma.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

they sell little key chain bottles of pepper spray for around ten bucks and it has more that 2 shots in it... more about 4-5 and it is 5 times cheaper and smaller and a key chain  kinda hard to forget it when it is part of the car keys.... I got one for my wife and test fired it outside and OF COURSE the wind picked up right when i sprayed it and i got myself. Needless to say I was on the ground vomiting for about 5 minutes due to the fact that it is OC gas and pepper spray mixed together. IMHO i think that stuff is a better and cheaper option that the kimber gun but again it is just MY opinion.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> In Florida you have to be 21 years old to obtain your CWP. However, you only have to be 18 years old to posses a handgun. She can legally carry a handgun in her vehicle, just as any one else can carry in their vehicle with out a CWP. So long as she meets the "securely encased and not readily accessible for immediate use" definitions.
> 
> Another option is to get her a taser. I don't mean the things that you buy at the flea market. I mean a real taser that fires the little darts and lights up her attacker for a full 30 seconds while she gets away.
> 
> http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2#features


 man for the prices of those things you could pay for her CCP and still have enough to get an ok CCW


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

armywags said:


> man for the prices of those things you could pay for her CCP and still have enough to get an ok CCW


Taser is just another viable option for defense. I believe the market for them is for people who don't feel comfortable with firearms and or want a less than lethal option. I like the notion that one can tase someone and stun them for 30 seconds while you flee. Still its important that one backs less than lethal with lethal in case it fails. I carry pepper spray in addition to two guns and an auto knife to keep all my bases covered.


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

dont waste money on it. Academy has a nice selection of pepper sprays right up front for a fraction of the cost and they have much more room for error on your wifes part than the Kimber Blaster


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Do the Academy ones have the gas mixed w the pepper??


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

tgill said:


> dont waste money on it. Academy has a nice selection of pepper sprays right up front for a fraction of the cost and they have much more room for error on your wifes part than the Kimber Blaster


What makes the pepper blaster better is that its far more ergonomic than the traditional can. The cans are easy to miss in a stressful situation. The pepper blaster has a grip emulating a pistol thus making it easier to aim and shoot.

Most formulas are good to go, I wouldn't get so wrapped up in the nuances of CN (mace) vs CS vs OC. They all have the same effect, but do it differently with different chemicals. The reason why OC is so popular today is that CS and CN sprays are more toxic, harder to clean and harder to neutralize.


----------

